# Danny Bensi & Saunder Jurriaans : The Staircase Series (Score)



## muziksculp (Jun 17, 2022)

Hi,

I'm loving this soundtrack for 'The Staircase' series. by composers *Danny Bensi & Saunder Jurriaans*. They create some very unique sounding soundtracks. I'm fascinated by their taste, and musical ideas. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jun 17, 2022)

They are doing some great stuff for sure. Ozark, Night Sky, Outer Range, Pieces of Her are some of my favorites.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

Dr.Quest said:


> They are doing some great stuff for sure. Ozark, Night Sky, Outer Range, Pieces of Her are some of my favorites.


Yes, they surely have their own signature/style of scores. I also notice quite active with scoring projects lately. 

Here is an interview with them in the Spitfire Magazine Section, about their Ozark series scoring.

https://composer.spitfireaudio.com/...-interview-with-saunder-jurriaans-danny-bensi


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 18, 2022)

They seem to do a lot of custom sampling, I wonder what software sampler they use to play their custom samples.


----------

